# Neue Kinofilme 2023



## IsoldeMaduschen (Dienstag um 12:51)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zY0MxdWShRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler: Kinofilme 2023



00:00 Die besten neuen Kinofilme 2023 00:03 John Wick: Kapitel 4 02:26 Scream 6 03:23 Indiana Jones 5: Der Ruf des Schicksals 05:05 Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 3 07:01 Mission Impossible 7: Dead Reckoning 09:03 Transformers 7: Aufstieg der Bestien 11:07 Plane 13:28 Spider-Man: Across the Spider-Verse 15:40 Operation Fortune 18:32 M3gan 20:43 Shazam! 2: Fury of the Gods 23:01 Oppenheimer 24:53 Der Super Mario Bros. Film 26:56 65 29:14 Creed III - Rocky's Legacy 31:31 Ant-Man and the Wasp: Quantumania 33:50 Die drei Musketiere: D'Artagnan 36:16 Miraculous: Ladybug & Cat Noir - Der Film 38:05 Arielle: Die Meerjungfrau 39:27 Barbie 40:39 Dungeons & Dragons: Ehre unter Dieben 42:42 Asterix und Obelix im Reich der Mitte 43:59 Die Fabelmans 46:15 Rache auf Texanisch 48:28 Manta Manta: Zwoter Teil 49:02 Knock at the Cabin





Spoiler: Persönliche Favoriten



John Wick: Kapitel 4, Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 3, Mission Impossible 7: Dead Reckoning, Spider-Man: Across the Spider-Verse, Shazam! 2: Fury of the Gods und 50/50 Manta Manta: Zwoter Teil



Was haltet ihr von dem Line Up?


----------



## RyzA (Dienstag um 13:22)

Mich interessieren davon:

John Wick 4
Indiana Jones 5
Guardians of the Galaxy 3
Oppenheimer

Aber weiß nicht ob ich die im Kino gucke. Wohl erst wieder wenn unser Kino umgebaut bzw die Sitze erneuert wurden. Weil man da noch 2 Stunden nicht mehr richtig  sitzen kann.


----------



## Schori (Dienstag um 13:59)

Dune 2👌


----------



## RyzA (Dienstag um 14:03)

Schori schrieb:


> Dune 2👌


Der Film steht oben gar nicht mit dabei. Auf den Film freue ich mich natürlich auch.
Den ersten Teil hatte ich im Kino gesehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Dienstag um 18:37)

Evil Dead Rise


----------

